# Airfare to Aruba from BWI



## lyndor (Aug 9, 2009)

We are planning our first trip to Aruba in May, 2010, leaving from Baltimore and were wondering what kind of airfare we should expect to pay.  Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## urple2 (Aug 9, 2009)

My daughter paid 600 last december. I'm booked for january at 380. This was out of philadelphia, which is usually a little higher than BWI.

Seeing 400 out of BWI for may on sidestep.com.


----------



## hotcoffee (Aug 9, 2009)

lyndor said:


> We are planning our first trip to Aruba in May, 2010, leaving from Baltimore and were wondering what kind of airfare we should expect to pay.  Thanks for any help you can provide.



We went to Aruba this past 4th of July week From BWI.  Cost per ticket for us was a little over $590 per ticket after taxes and fees were added in.


----------



## Anne S (Aug 10, 2009)

lyndor said:


> We are planning our first trip to Aruba in May, 2010, leaving from Baltimore and were wondering what kind of airfare we should expect to pay.  Thanks for any help you can provide.



I'm seeing a fare of $397 on AA out of BWI in May. That's a pretty good fare, in my opinion. The last time we were in Aruba in August of 2007 we paid $362 out of JFK, but that was exceptionally cheap.


----------



## lyndor (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you so much to those of you who took time to answer my question.  It is much appreciated.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 11, 2009)

hotcoffee said:


> We went to Aruba this past 4th of July week From BWI.  Cost per ticket for us was a little over $590 per ticket after taxes and fees were added in.



Was the $590 per ticket round trip?


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 16, 2009)

urple2 said:


> My daughter paid 600 last december. I'm booked for january at 380. This was out of philadelphia, which is usually a little higher than BWI.
> 
> Seeing 400 out of BWI for may on sidestep.com.




I regularly travel out of BWI.  So does a good friend of mine.  My friend recently flew to Aruba out of Philadelphia beause it was so much cheaper then BWI.

It is a hit or miss situation.  Do yourself a favor, and check prices out of both airports to Aruba.  You never know which will be cheaper.

If you get a good cheap flight out of Philadelphia you can book a room at an airport hotel for the night before and leave your car in the hotel lot (legitimately) at no charge for an entire week.  I would check with the specific hotel, as always, to be sure the parking is available for you when you want to go.


----------



## lyndor (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for this suggestion!


----------



## hotcoffee (Aug 19, 2009)

pedro47 said:


> Was the $590 per ticket round trip?



Sorry, I'm late answering your reply.  I have not been checking this thread very often.  It was round-trip on US Airways.  At the time of the booking, that was the cheapest as I able to find.


----------

